# Bevorzugte Methode, Programme aus Portage auszuklammern

## bitpicker

Weil xscreensaver 4.23 und 4.23-r1 meinen Bildschirm zum Flackern bringen, wenn ich die Tastatur benutze, möchte ich xscreensaver gerne aus den emerge --world Updates rausnehmen. Im Handbuch steht, dass ich dazu package.mask verwenden kann. Ich habe also diese Datei angelegt, die Zeile

```

>x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.22-r4

```

eingefügt, und das klappt auch prima - xscreensaver wird nicht mehr berücksichtigt.

Im Handbuch steht aber auch, dass von dieser Vorgehensweise dringend abgeraten wird. Gibt es einen besseren oder empfohlenen Weg, eine Software von Updates auszuschließen? Es ist schließlich ziemlich lästig, mit einem pretend Update erst mal nachzuschauen, was es Neues gibt, und dann alles von Hand zu emergen, um xscreensaver nicht mitzunehmen.

Robin

----------

## SinoTech

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Im Handbuch steht, dass ich dazu package.mask verwenden kann.
> ...

 

Das ist korrekt.

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich habe also diese Datei angelegt, die Zeile
> ...

 

Wunderbar  :Smile: 

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Im Handbuch steht aber auch, dass von dieser Vorgehensweise dringend abgeraten wird.
> ...

 

Das wäre mir neu.

1. Wo steht das geschrieben?

2. Welche "package.mask" hast du editiert? Die unter "/etc/portage"? Das wäre die richtige.

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Gibt es einen besseren oder empfohlenen Weg, eine Software von Updates auszuschließen?
> ...

 

Nicht das ich wüsste. Die Dateien unter "/etc/portage/" sind extra dafür gemacht.

Mfg

Sino

EDIT:

Ausserdem solltest du das ebuild des aktuell installierten "xscreensaver" in ein overlay kopieren. Ansonsten wirsd du Probleme bekommen wenn es aus dem portagetree entfernt wird.

----------

## psyqil

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> Ausserdem solltest du das ebuild des aktuell installierten "xscreensaver" in ein overlay kopieren. Ansonsten wirsd du Probleme bekommen wenn es aus dem portagetree entfernt wird.

 Welche Probleme denn? In /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/xscreensaver/ liegt doch auch noch eine Kopie.

----------

## SinoTech

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   EDIT:
> 
> Ausserdem solltest du das ebuild des aktuell installierten "xscreensaver" in ein overlay kopieren. Ansonsten wirsd du Probleme bekommen wenn es aus dem portagetree entfernt wird. Welche Probleme denn? In /var/db/pkg/x11-misc/xscreensaver/ liegt doch auch noch eine Kopie.

 

Naja, wenn die älteren ebuilds (Auch das das du zur Installation benutzt hast) aus dem portagetree entfernt werden und alle höheren versionen maskiert sind, beschwert sich emerge bei einem "emerge -uD world". Dir bleibt dann nichts anderes übrig als das ebuild zurück in den Portagetree zu kopieren (Nach jedem "emerge --sync") oder es in ein Overlay zu stecken (Meine bevorzugte Methode).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## bitpicker

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *bitpicker wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Zitat aus http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The Gentoo developers do not support the use of these files. Please exercise due caution when doing so. Support requests related to package.unmask and/or package.mask will not be answered. You have been warned.
> 
> 

 

Ziemlich deutliche Worte...  :Wink: 

Ich habe die package.mask unter /etc/portage editiert (bzw. erstellt, es gab sie vorher nicht).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem solltest du das ebuild des aktuell installierten "xscreensaver" in ein overlay kopieren. Ansonsten wirsd du Probleme bekommen wenn es aus dem portagetree entfernt wird.

 

Das habe ich bisher nicht gemacht... Allerdings sollte doch meiner Meinung nach die installierte Version im portage tree bleiben, da ich ja explizit nur höhere Versionsnummern ausgeblendet habe. Stimmt das nicht?

Robin

----------

## schachti

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat aus http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3 :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Meiner Meinung nach bezieht sich das auf package.unmask.

----------

## bitpicker

Mag sein, dass das gemeint war. Wenn der von mir gewählte Weg der bestmögliche ist, bin ich zufrieden...   :Smile: 

Robin

----------

## SinoTech

 *bitpicker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Allerdings sollte doch meiner Meinung nach die installierte Version im portage tree bleiben, da ich ja explizit nur höhere Versionsnummern ausgeblendet habe. Stimmt das nicht?
> ...

 

Alte ebuilds werden früher oder später aus dem Portagetree entfernt, egal ob du sie installiert hast oder nicht. Bei einem "emerge -uD world" versucht portage dann immer auf die letzte als stable maskierte Version zu updaten, da aber deine alten ebuilds nicht mehr im Portagetree sind und die neuen alle maskiert sind, wird dir emerge einen Fehler an den Kopf schlagen  :Wink: .

 *bitpicker  	 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mag sein, dass das gemeint war. Wenn der von mir gewählte Weg der bestmögliche ist, bin ich zufrieden... 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Würde ich schon sagen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## schmutzfinger

Alte ebuilds kann man sich auf gentoo.org noch aus dem cvs (oder wars svn?) holen. Wenn du maskierst dann würde ich anstatt dem ">" ein "=" setzen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe weisst du nicht genau wieso du das Problem hast, d.h du kannst auch nicht sagen ob es nicht vielleicht in der nächsten Version schon behoben ist. (bugs finden oder posten!) Ausserdem ist es ja kein Problem was irgendwie grosse Wellen schlägt, wenn es nach nem update wieder auftritt musst du die neue Version auch mit "=" maskieren, downgraden und weiter warten. Das ">" macht nur Sinn wenn du dir sicher bist das die neue Version das Problem auch hat, z.B weil die Software ein neues Feature hat was du nicht haben willst.

----------

## SinoTech

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alte ebuilds kann man sich auf gentoo.org noch aus dem cvs (oder wars svn?) holen.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Kann man, aber man muss es dann auch in ein Overlay kopieren, da es ansonsten nach einem "emerge --sync" wieder weg ist. Also wieso nicht gleich in vom aktuellen Portagetree in ein Overlay kopieren?

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das ">" macht nur Sinn wenn du dir sicher bist das die neue Version das Problem auch hat, z.B weil die Software ein neues Feature hat was du nicht haben willst.

 

Das ">" macht auch Sinn wenn man mehrere Versionen maskieren will. Mit einem "=" bräuchte man für jede Version einen separaten Eintrag. BTW. wenn er eine neue Version testen will kann er ja einfach die eine Zeile aus "portage.mask" wieder entfernen (auskommentieren).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## schmutzfinger

Klar kann er das wieder entfernen. Ich habe ihm nur gesagt wie ichs machen würde. Ich würde nämlich ein Jahr später merken das ich den Eintrag in der Datei vergessen habe und schon lange ne neuere Version haben könnte  :Wink: . Und wenn man davon ausgeht das es bei der übernächsten Version wieder geht, so wie ich das gemacht habe, dann braucht man auch kein ebuild aufheben was dann nur die Platte vollmüllt und wie schon gesagt von keinem sync aufgeräumt wird.

----------

## bitpicker

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe weisst du nicht genau wieso du das Problem hast, d.h du kannst auch nicht sagen ob es nicht vielleicht in der nächsten Version schon behoben ist. (bugs finden oder posten!) Ausserdem ist es ja kein Problem was irgendwie grosse Wellen schlägt, wenn es nach nem update wieder auftritt musst du die neue Version auch mit "=" maskieren, downgraden und weiter warten. Das ">" macht nur Sinn wenn du dir sicher bist das die neue Version das Problem auch hat, z.B weil die Software ein neues Feature hat was du nicht haben willst.

 

Stimmt schon, aber ich habe jetzt 4.23 und 4.23-1 probiert und finde es etwas lästig, jetzt jedes Mini-Release zu testen. Ich lass lieber erst Mal etwas Zeit vergehen. Was soll schon großartig Neues beim Screensaver kommen? Gepostet habe ich übrigens hier: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-410346-highlight-.html

Es hängt womöglich damit zusammen, dass ich OpenGL für meine SiS-Onboard-Grafik nicht konfiguriert habe. Das werde ich irgendwann mal in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich etwas Zeit dafür habe.

Das mit dem Overlay habe ich eben gemacht, ist also alles in Butter.

Robin

----------

## hoschi

Ich würde das Paket nicht maskieren, sondern bis zur nächstenhöheren Versionsnummer per "/etc/portage/profile/package.provided" unter eigene (deine) Verwaltung stellen. Portage unternimmt dann bis zur angegeben Versionsnummer nichts, ganz praktisch wenn man auf ein Update ab Version-XY wartet  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Stimmt schon, aber ich habe jetzt 4.23 und 4.23-1 probiert und finde es etwas lästig, jetzt jedes Mini-Release zu testen. Ich lass lieber erst Mal etwas Zeit vergehen.

 

Ach so, dann erst recht mit meiner Methode.

----------

## bitpicker

Klingt auch ok, diese Option habe ich bisher in der Doku nicht (bewusst) gesehen. Bei mir gibt es bisher weder das Verzeichnis profile in /etc/portage, noch diese Datei. Ich such mir das morgen mal raus.

Robin

----------

